# Music by Genre > Old-Time, Roots, Early Country, Cajun, Tex-Mex >  Why Old Time? Documentary

## Caleb

I have wanted to see this documentary for a while, so I finally broke down and bought it a few weeks back.  It's a great film on the history of old-time, as well as the current scene.   There are some great interviews from many in-the-know, and the bonus footage is excellent!  However, I am genuinely puzzled by the fact that they had Mike Seeger (who was pretty much THE guy to talk to about all things old-time) available for an interview and he only gets about five minutes on camera?  I really don't get that.  Maybe it's because there were/are a few other documentaries about him already out there.  But even with that being the case, it's still an excellent piece that anyone interested in old-time will enjoy.  

For those of you who haven't seen it, but would like to, I have a proposal.  Here is the deal: I will mail this DVD out (my dime) to the first person to send me a PM with their (USA) address on the following conditions: 1) you watch is pretty quickly after getting it, say, within the first day or two; 2) once you've done that, you post in this thread that you have it; from there someone will PM you their address, and you mail it to them (your dime).  Once it's made the rounds here on the Cafe, and no one else is interested in watching it, the last person contacts me and mails it back to me (their dime).  Maybe I'll get it back someday. 
 :Grin: 

All it will cost you to see this $20 documentary is the cost of shipping (Media Mail should be around $1.50 or so).

Deal?

----------


## Jim Garber

I bought this DVD before it even came out. I knew I would like it. Yes, Mike Seeger had his say, but there are others who are pretty known only within the old time circle. I also think that the filmmaker wanted a good cross-section of payers of all ages and preferences to give an idea of what the music and the community is like.

Nice of you to lend it out to those who want to see it. However, if you can afford it and after seeing it, like it it might be nice to support the filmmaker and his work.

----------


## JeffD

It is a great documentary. I saw it at Swannanoa last year.

----------


## Caleb

DVD is in the mail.

----------


## yankees1

Agreat idea ! But I was too late first time around but will check back! Where can I purchase ?

----------


## woodwizard

I purchased it quite a while back. It's worth the 20 bucks folks.

----------


## Caleb

yankees1: I got mine on Amazon.

----------


## Mike Bunting

Why not to Canada?

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

This is awesome.  And thanks Caleb for lending it out to the forum.  I look forward to the next 'go around'.

----------


## Caleb

If someone wants to mail it to Canada I have no problem with it. I mostly mail stuff from the Automatic Postal Center machine, which means I can skip standing in line at the PO; but that also means I can't mail anything outside the US. I mailed it out yesterday via First Class for $1.90 to a fine fellow here on the forum.  I'm sure he'll chime in when he's done with it and we'll all go from there.  I think this could be lots of fun.  And no offense intended to the Canadian pickers.

----------


## fatt-dad

(. . . chiming in . . .)

After viewing, I'll open up the PM lottery again.  For now, I'll await the post and the fun of viewing!

f-d

----------


## JeffD

I am going to bet that the majority of folks who view this through Caleb's relay, will end up purchasing their own copy after they send it on. 

You'll want to watch it again, you'll want your family to watch it so they "get it" when you drive an hour and a half to a jam, you'll lend it to newbies just picking up their first instrument, you'll show it to your date on the second or third night out, to show her (or him) what she is getting into, and guage the likelihood of a future on her response to it.

----------


## Caleb

I think you may be correct, Jeff.  This is one that you'll want to go back to time and again...especially the bonus footage.

----------


## fatt-dad

Nice video!  

Next person that sends me a PM with name and address will get it!  All you have to do is agree to pay postage to the next cafe member (or return it to Caleb).

f-d

----------


## yankees1

ok

----------


## fatt-dad

bing, bing, bing, we have a winner!

f-d

----------


## Bernie Daniel

> I bought this DVD before it even came out. I knew I would like it. Yes, Mike Seeger had his say, but there are others who are pretty known only within the old time circle. I also think that the filmmaker wanted a good cross-section of payers of all ages and preferences to give an idea of what the music and the community is like.
> 
> Nice of you to lend it out to those who want to see it. However, if you can afford it and after seeing it, like it it might be nice to support the filmmaker and his work.


I agree with you Jim.  

If the DVD is a good one then I expect most of us would hope that another one on the same topic or similar topic might be produced some day -- but it is less likely to happen if is not profitable to do so and it is more likely to be unprofitable if sales on the first one are low......

Exactly the same thing can be said for a bluegrass music CD couldn't it?   Further, I would think making a personal copy of the DVD under such a sharing arrangement might be illegal wouldn't it?

Anyway, based on the recommendation I've heard I going to buy a copy and it will cost me less than half a tank of gas!  :Smile:

----------


## Chris "Bucket" Thomas

Put me in line

----------


## fatt-dad

I love the community spirit of Caleb's offer.  I think it'd be common (i.e., base) to copy or digitize the DVD as a way of getting something for "free."  Libraries share books and this little effort is to share a DVD.

I'm sure buying it is another option for anybody that's interested in this documentary.

As an interesting aside: This is the very weekend of the festival that's mostly featured on the DVD.  I just sent an email to a pal of mine on seeing him on the DVD.  He replied from the festival.

f-d

----------


## Caleb

fatt-dad said: _"I think it'd be common (i.e., base) to copy or digitize the DVD as a way of getting something for "free." Libraries share books and this little effort is to share a DVD."_

I agree 100%.  My only motive was/is to share something wonderful with like-minded folk.  It would be no different if we were all picking buddies that met up once a month and passed around the DVD that way (people do that all the time with CDs, DVDs, etc. and nobody thinks anything of it).  We're just doing it from a distance like this.  And, in my experience, something like this would probably be more likely to boost sales than harm them in all likelihood.  I think once people see this they will want their own copy.

----------


## Bernie Daniel

> My only motive was/is to share something wonderful with like-minded folk.


Just ordered my own copy from Amazon -- I joined as a prime member so I get free shipping and they threw in a 1/2 off discount on another DVD as well!  
Thanks for the tip!!  :Smile:

----------


## woodwizard

When I got mine a while back I also got "The Henry Reed Legacy". Story of an Old-time Virgina fiddler. Pretty cool.

----------


## fatt-dad

Yes, the filming was at the Henry Reed Festival, which is taking place in Giles County, Virginia right now!

f-d

----------


## yankees1

Now, if a cafe member would do the same with their Gilchrist, Ellis,etc and send to the next member to try out and than that member ships to the next member-------------  :Smile:

----------


## Phil Goodson

Just ordered my copy.  Thanks for the info.

----------


## yankees1

Next person who PM's me will recieve the" Why Old Time" dvd to watch and send on!

----------


## yankees1

Another winner! Sending out dvd ! Thanks!

----------


## Caleb

Do you have any thoughts to share on the DVD, yankees1?

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Another winner! Sending out dvd ! Thanks!


Once I receive it, I'll post its availability to send along, along with my thoughts. (Re the latter, I am new to OT, so my feedback will be coming from that POV.)

----------


## fatt-dad

I have plenty of thoughts on the DVD.  I just didn't want to blather on with my critique until we had a few more viewers to share in the discussion.  (wouldn't want to bias the votes - ha!)

f-d

----------


## yankees1

> Do you have any thoughts to share on the DVD, yankees1?


  Honestly, I  expected more playing with less interviews but I suppose I should have expected more talking with the title of " Why Old Time" ? I thought it was good but not great . I do thank you for the opportunity to view it though!

----------


## JeffD

I loved about 2/3 into it when folks are trying to describe the transcendent experience of an old timey jam, being a part of an endless tune. Words fail. (Talking about transcendence fails because talking isnt transcendent.) And yet the are trying to say something that many of us have experienced.

----------


## yankees1

Is this DVD still circulating? Opinions on the dvd?

----------


## Caleb

I was wondering the same thing?

----------


## Mike Black

I'd like to be in line for the viewing rotation.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

The first person to PM me with their mailing address gets it next.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Caleb

Jim:  What did you think of the film?

----------


## Cary Fagan

I just received mine and hope to watch it tonight. (Hoping it'll encourage my wife to want to come to Southern Week at Ashokan Camp in the Catskills in August. Anyone been there?)

----------


## woodwizard

I bought this a while back and sense there's not much out there to purchase for OT I enjoyed it but I do wish there could have been a little more picken' going on to view and listen to.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Jim:  What did you think of the film?


Sadly, between getting our house ready for sale, and a project at work that is spiraling out of control, I didn't have a chance to watch it in a reasonable amount of time -- so rather than be a bottleneck I sent it on to Mike, who responded first to post 37.

----------


## Cary Fagan

I watched it last night.  Overall, I enjoyed it a lot and felt it worth buying.  From people's comments I'd thought there's be almost no music so there was actually more than I expected.  My main criticism was the last half hour of people saying why they played old time was quite repetitive.

Some of the comments on bluegrass by one particular person were pretty hilarious, I thought.  But most people had a larger sense of the music.

Nary a mandolin to be seen, and none to be actually heard.  But it made me want to pick up and play (badly) my banjo.

----------


## Caleb

I have wondered about the fellow with the black t-shirt that played the fiddle.  I wonder exactly who he is and how he got so much camera time?

----------


## yankees1

Glad you gave me the opportunity to watch it, but I would not buy it.  As Cary said, too much repetition in dialogue and not enough playing for me, but I do thank Caleb !

----------


## Mike Black

I just watched it tonight.  There was some good stuff in it.  I really liked the definitions between Old-Time and Bluegrass.  The first to PM their address will get it next!  Thanks for sending this around Caleb.

----------


## Mike Snyder

I,ve PM'd you, Mike.

----------


## Mike Black

We have a winner!!!   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Kate D.

could I put myself in line to receive DVD?

----------


## Caleb

> could I put myself in line to receive DVD?


 Yes.

----------


## Talabardio

> I have wondered about the fellow with the black t-shirt that played the fiddle.  I wonder exactly who he is and how he got so much camera time?



The guy in the black shirt is Adam Tanner - he is a fine fiddle and mandolin player and singer... plays old time music and early Bluegrass music. He teaches fiddle and mandolin too outside of Asheville, NC. I don't remember what he charges.

He is very knowledgeable about the history of American music has an interesting perspective on it and a great sense of humor. This is probably why he is featured quite a bit in the film.

I noticed that Adam was teaching at Fiddle Week at the Swannanoa Gathering last week along side , Liz Knowles, Joe Craven, Matt Glaser, Casey Driesen, April Verch among others. http://www.swangathering.com/Catalog/FD/sgfdsched.html

Here is a video from his website for "The Twilite Broadcasters" his early Country duet with guitarist/tenor singer Mark Jackson. Adam plays both fiddle and mando in the clip, if you watch the whole thing. http://www.twilitebroadcasters.com/

----------


## Caleb

> The guy in the black shirt is Adam Tanner


Thanks for the info.  I really wish they would have put the names under the faces during the film.  I still have no clue why they didn't do this, but rather opted for a list of names during the credits as they appeared in order.  Mr. Tanner certainly appears to have strong opinions on the subject of old-time music.

----------


## JeffD

Where the video is extremely useful is in orienting new mucisians as to what is what. I recently watched it with a newbie fiddler who exclaimed - "thats part of the exciement right? being part of something really really old and venerable."

I told her I didn't know about venerable.

----------


## Mike Black

One thing that my wife and I noticed when watching it is that everytime someone got done playing a tune.... They smiled.   :Grin:  

...That's why Old-Time!

----------


## Caleb

> One thing that my wife and I noticed when watching it is that everytime someone got done playing a tune.... They smiled.


Excellent observation.  In fact, that's one of the things that most appeals to me about Old-Time (and even some Bluegrass): it doesn't take itself too seriously, and the musicians seem to be all about the music and not about image, sex appeal, fashion, etc.  For the most part, there is an overall attitude of everyone just being themselves and not fussing over looking cool.  It's the very antithesis of pop culture, where image is everything.

----------


## woodwizard

Adam Tanner is pretty cool. I love his OT picken' !

----------


## JeffD

> In fact, that's one of the things that most appeals to me about Old-Time (and even some Bluegrass): it doesn't take itself too seriously, and the musicians seem to be all about the music and not about image, sex appeal, fashion, etc.  For the most part, there is an overall attitude of everyone just being themselves and not fussing over looking cool.  It's the very antithesis of pop culture, where image is everything.


Here here.

----------


## JeffD

> One thing that my wife and I noticed when watching it is that everytime someone got done playing a tune.... They smiled.   
> 
> ...That's why Old-Time!


I have gotten into a bad habit. After playing a tune 4543863404 times in a jam, I will look around with a big smile and say "that'l work".

----------


## Talabardio

> Thanks for the info.  I really wish they would have put the names under the faces during the film.  I still have no clue why they didn't do this, but rather opted for a list of names during the credits as they appeared in order.  Mr. Tanner certainly appears to have strong opinions on the subject of old-time music.


Really? It all seemed pretty run of the mill to me, for a hard-core musician.

----------


## Mike Snyder

Just watched it. It makes me want to go to Galax and some of the other festivals and conventions back East. Many of them spoke of being emersed in the music. That sure ain't where I'm at now. Old-Time is scarce hereabouts.

----------


## Mike Snyder

The disc has passed from my hands. Thanks, Caleb. Gone to California. The new recipient should be chiming in soon. It mostly made me very nostalgic for the days when I lived closer to the metropolitan areas of Kansas and the short stint I did in northern Arkansas.
I love small town life, but the rural musical tradition is not strong in my area. Sob, snif.

----------


## Mike Black

Mike...To give you some hope....Winfield is less than 55 days away.    :Smile:

----------


## Caleb

> The disc has passed from my hands. Thanks, Caleb. Gone to California. The new recipient should be chiming in soon. It mostly made me very nostalgic for the days when I lived closer to the metropolitan areas of Kansas and the short stint I did in northern Arkansas.
> I love small town life, but the rural musical tradition is not strong in my area. Sob, snif.


 I know how you feel.  The only Old-Time music scene I've been able to find in my area is in my own living room on Sat. afternoons.  Some friends and I decided to go for it and start a jam; it's been great so far (we're about two months into it).  None of us are entirely sure of what we're doing, so we're learning together how to make a jam work.  We're just picking old songs that get our attention and trying to make them our own.  I think it will turn into something beautiful.  I hope so anyway.

----------


## Mike Snyder

55 days, I have my tickets, my camper is finally livable, life is good. Thanks, Mike, you've lifted my spirits. Caleb, if it wasn't so far, I'd be there Saturday.

----------


## JeffD

> I know how you feel.  The only Old-Time music scene I've been able to find in my area is in my own living room on Sat. afternoons.  Some friends and I decided to go for it and start a jam; it's been great so far .


That is the way all the jams start. That is the only way things get started.

Soon enough the friends of your friends will take up banjos and guitars and fiddles and mandolins and ask to sit in and bring a dish to pass and then the children and grand children of your friends and their friends will come and then there will be tune lists and posters and web sites. It will get too big for your living room and you will have to move it out to the barn, and then to the community center or the church basement. Or it will break up into a slow jam for newbies and a regular jam for the regulars, or a jam with tune books for the paper trained.

World wide fraternal organizations, religions, political movements, all have started with nothing more than a few like minded individuals get together and.......


If we are of a mindset to pursue making our own music rather than just adopting the music the popular culture hands us, we have what it takes to make our own jams, rather than wait for others to hand them to us.

Caleb your post makes my weekend!

----------


## Caleb

> That is the way all the jams start. That is the only way things get started.
> 
> Soon enough the friends of your friends will take up banjos and guitars and fiddles and mandolins and ask to sit in and bring a dish to pass and then the children and grand children of your friends and their friends will come and then there will be tune lists and posters and web sites. It will get too big for your living room and you will have to move it out to the barn, and then to the community center or the church basement. Or it will break up into a slow jam for newbies and a regular jam for the regulars, or a jam with tune books for the paper trained.
> 
> World wide fraternal organizations, religions, political movements, all have started with nothing more than a few like minded individuals get together and.......
> 
> 
> If we are of a mindset to pursue making our own music rather than just adopting the music the popular culture hands us, we have what it takes to make our own jams, rather than wait for others to hand them to us.


Excellent perspective, Jeff.  Very well said.

----------


## Kate D.

I'm the lucky gal who received the traveling DVD from Mike here at my house. I'll watch it tomorrow night. I can send it on it's way to the next lucky recipient Wednesday. Who would like to have it?

----------


## Kate D.

Well, that was a real treat. Thank you so much for sharing it with the Café, Caleb.  Firstly,  old time is what I love to play and what I can’t seem to get enough of, so I’m sure I’m biased.  I loved how, in the movie, I could hear people who played also be interviewed. They would try to articulate what lights them up about old time.  It was fun to hear people try to describe the difference between old time and bluegrass.  There was a little of the rivalry stuff, but mostly it was genuine reaching to articulate some differences that are there, even for a person who likes both styles. It was fun to watch someone search for words to describe why they like old time so much. And I loved hearing the tunes people picked out to play. 

I recognized Bruce Molsky, but I have no idea what lots of folks whose names I know and music I know look like, so I would have loved to see their name as they were interviewed. Three or four of those tunes I would have liked to know the name of. So I may have to go back and see if I can figure out from the list of tunes, and the place in the film when it was played, what the tune was. But that’s all just quibbling. It was just great fun to watch. The banjo playing was really a treat.  And this once I guess it’s ok that I didn’t have time to practice after dinner. 

If no one is panting to have it straight away, I’d love to have my banjo playing  pal see it before it heads out again. If whoever wants it can hold out, and if it’s ok with you, Caleb, I’ll pass it on to her and get it back after we practice Saturday night and be ready to ship it out to the next person Monday morning.  Thanks again for sharing. That was very generous of you.

----------


## Mike Snyder

It was fairly obvious, by those pregnant pauses, that these folks felt somthing from the music that was intangible. They were all very articulate, yet there was that moment of introspective wonder as they searched for words to describe a feeling, a sense of wonder that they get from old-time music. I feel a sense of connection with the folks I play old-time with which was never there with the many bluegrass crowds I've played with. There's always that sense of "How hot a picker are you?" in bluegrass, because of the nature of the music. Solo breaks sure measure your virtuosity. In old time, the virtuosity takes a backseat to community of purpose. The conta/ITM/old-time crowd I play with has plenty of VERY good musicians, yet I can sit next to any of them and feel an equal part of the whole. They are certainly aware that I can be a clumbsy picker, at times. They have never closed me out, passed me over or made any comment on my sortcomings. I sure as heck cannot say that about the bluegrassers. The video reinforced all the good vibes I get from playing old-time.

----------


## Caleb

> If no one is panting to have it straight away, I’d love to have my banjo playing  pal see it before it heads out again. If whoever wants it can hold out, and if it’s ok with you, Caleb, I’ll pass it on to her and get it back after we practice Saturday night and be ready to ship it out to the next person Monday morning.


Sounds like a plan.  I'm glad you enjoyed it.

----------


## Steve Cantrell

I'd love to be on the mailing list.

----------


## Kate D.

You've got it, Steve. Private message me your mailing address and I'll send it out to you on Monday.

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Thanks, Kate! I'll pass it along or send it back as requested.

----------


## Caleb

Steve: I've had some folks PM me about the availability of the film.  So please just post on here when you're done with it and I'm sure someone will chime in shortly wanting it.

----------


## Mike Snyder

Too bad we haven't kept a mileage log on that video. It's been a fur piece, so far.

----------


## Caleb

No kidding, Mike.  After things got started I thought it would have been fun to include a postcard or something like that so people could write where it's been.

----------


## Steve Cantrell

No problem, Caleb. I actually got a PM from Mando Nick just after I got on the list asking if he could get it next---just let me know if I am jumping anyone in line.

----------


## fatt-dad

Well the first leg was from Texas to Richmond, Virginia.

On the matter of the video, I'd give it a rating of "6" on a 10-point scale.  No mention of folks names, no mention of the subject festival (or the fiddle player that the festival is named for).  No fun discussion about the crazy tune names or that aspect of the history.  Alot of ruminations about "old-time" music (good stuff) and the feeling of being a part of old-time music (more good stuff).  I watched the entire thing, my wife not so patient.  I know a few of the folks that were on the video (lots of credibility), but the other folks (also seemingly credible) were not placed in context (i.e, name, where they're from - stuff like that).

I'm not saying while watching I was frustrated by the production, but just in reflection it seems stuff I wanted to hear more about was overlooked.  Then again, I've never made a movie. . .

f-d

----------


## Caleb

I think fatt-dad nailed it.  There is no denying that the quality of the film is excellent.  But the names of the folks being interviewed, the names of the tunes, and the name of the festival remained a mystery.  It seems like if they were trying to turn people on to the genre, more information would have been given to head them in that direction.  I've seen other documentaries where a tune is being played and the name of the tune pops up on the screen, as well as the folks playing.  And if that doesn't happen, it actually distracts me from enjoying the tune because I'm wondering who these people are and what they are playing.  I guess I thought the whole point of the film was to make folks aware of the genre of Old-Time while offering those who already love it something to enjoy.  

Like fatt-dad said, I'm not a filmmaker either, and I'm certainly not trying to toss tomatoes from the cheap seats, but just offer some constructive criticism.  I thought maybe the filmmakers might chime in with some of their thoughts.  It would be fun to hear from them, and I hope any criticism will be taken in the spirit of good will and not ill intent.  

Overall, like has been said before, I enjoyed it and would like to see more from this group of filmmakers.

----------


## JeffD

You have to keep in mind the video was not made for you and me, insiders with knowledge and enthusiasm. It was made for a general audience who doesn't understand why uncle charlie plays that danged whatchacallit mandolele, and why do my neighbors Thursday evenings have all those guitar players come over, and you know what they don't even have a television, and my best friends wife, she has been playing music all her life, travels all over the place every summer, why she doesn't go to Nashville and become I pro I can't figure out, she doesn't have a CD out and doesn't even like country music, and what kind of music is that anyway its not country, its kind of like bluegrass isn't it, she plays these tunes I never heard of, kind of pretty, but with no words, and I saw some banjo players in Philadelphia once, they wore fancy clothes and strutted like peacocks on parade, and my nephew has taken up the cutest little mandolin, someday he will be big enough for a full sized guitar, and at least fishing I could understand, I don't fish mind you but its got to be better than just sitting around in a circle and playing music for nobody for free?

Granted the video doesn't do everything. But it sure does a whole lot.

----------


## fatt-dad

Yeah, but if it made so my wife would understand my interest in old-time music it didn't work.  I liked it, 'cause it was all about my peeps (well they'd all be my peeps if I knew them that's for sure).  I highly recommend this movie continue its travels and all you all provide comment!

f-d

----------


## Mike Snyder

Kinda like having a title for your great American novel before you write the thing. They wanted to explain "Why Old-Time", and that was the focus of the film. In the end,  that narrowed the perspective. Better would be "Who, what, where, then why".
You are fortunate, fatt-dad, that she gives any part of a dam why you love to play. Mine couldn't care less if she tried.

----------


## Caleb

I'm pretty fortunate in the wife department.  She plays music with me on octave mandolin and fiddle (she's an excellent singer and pianist as well).  My oldest son (9) just got his first mandolin this week (bought right here on the Cafe!) and is coming along nicely.  We are trying to live a simpler way of life by making our own music and doing "old" things like that as a family.  Many nights after dinner we grab the instruments and play for a while.  The youngest boy bangs on a dulcimer, and my little one-year-old daughter just dances around.  My hope is that they will all want to play something as they get older.  Life is good.

----------


## Ed Goist

Please put me in the queue for the video...No rush.

Caleb...I was heartened and I smiled when I read your post about simplifying your family life and including homemade music in it...

This will surely be beneficial for your family in every way...emotional, psychological, spiritual, physical, and social.

The image of a young man banging on the dulcimer while his sister dances around has brightened my day...

You're right...Life is good!

----------


## Caleb

Thanks for the encouragement, Fast Eddie.  You only get one shot at this family thing, so we're trying to make it count.  It's amazing how creative people can become when they "unplug" from the distractions of everyday life (e.g. television, movies, too much internet) and get back into books, stories, games and making music together.  There are many wonderful things to spend one's time and energy on that actually make a person grow, and most of it doesn't cost a thing.  And more toward the subject at hand, I can sense that the folks in the documentary completely connect with that.  It's about getting back to a simpler and more beautiful way of life.  That's one of the things I like about Old-Time music.

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Received the movie this past week and finished it last night (when you have a five-year-old everything is done in segments).

I really enjoyed it, despite agreeing that it could have used a bit more old-time music while answering the fundamental question posed. I couldn't agree more with Adam Tanner's thoughts on the sounds of bluegrass being so closely mingled with Old Time here in the Piedmont. We just tend to call things "picking" here as well, without regards to the origin. You're just as likely to play "Sally Ann" as you are to play "Uncle Pen". That sort of division or distinction that folks want to draw has been one of the things that has bothered me a bit about Old Time, especially as it seems like I play it more these days. When a friend and I started putting together a contra dance band, we immediately did away with the idea of trying to "de-grass" ourselves since it couldn't be done. We play like we play. Old Time with a bluegrass flavor. 

I agree with Caleb about the simplification of life, and how this is a theme you can take away from this hobby. Since my wife and I started playing together we have had so much more fun than we once did in the evenings just waiting to go back to work---and there's something to be said for having someone to head to the festivals with that can cook...

I'll pass it along tomorrow.

----------


## Canister

You guys have cost me more money!  :Smile:    I ordered a copy today.

----------


## Caleb

Is the DVD still making the rounds?

----------


## Ed Goist

> Is the DVD still making the rounds?


I'm hopefully in the queue for the video...But as I indicated before, No rush. (I want to be sure to not 'cut the line').

Not sure of the protocol...Should I PM someone, or should I wait to be PMed by someone?

Caleb - Thanks again for initiating this rotation!

----------


## Caleb

> I'm hopefully in the queue for the video...But as I indicated before, No rush. (I want to be sure to not 'cut the line').
> 
> Not sure of the protocol...Should I PM someone, or should I wait to be PMed by someone?
> 
> Caleb - Thanks again for initiating this rotation!


I'm not too sure how it has worked; I think folks have just been PM-ing other members once they are done with it.  But I have lost track of where it is, so hopefully someone will chime in and keep it going.  That is the whole point.

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Guys, I sent this DVD off to the next in line and it appears to have not made it. I am sending a fresh copy to Caleb today, so if you were asking about it you might want to ask him. Sorry about that, but I don't want to risk sending another...

----------


## Caleb

Just an update on the sage of the travelling DVD[s].  I never received a replacement copy, and I do not wish to receive one.  If another copy was bought, I would rather it make the rounds as I intended for my copy to do.  I'm not worried about getting back the DVD; if I were, I'd not have sent it out.  I only wanted to share the film and hopefully spur on some good discussion on the matter, as well as give the genre of Old-Time music a shot in the arm.  I could picture folk watching it with a friend, family member, or neighbor, etc. and getting someone turned on to the older stuff in the process. It only needs to be discovered by a few to keep it alive.  This old music is vibrant and has the ability to deepen and beautify one's life if only given the chance.  

At any rate, if the DVD[s] are out there, then by all means, keep it/them going.  Something getting "lost" in the mail is pretty rare in my experience.  I ship and receive a lot of media through Amazon and eBay deals, and in all my years I've never had something vanish into thin air.  Having said that, I know the DVD is out there; just pass it on and keep the spirit of the thread -- and Old-Time music -- going.

----------


## JeffD

I understand that losing something in the mail is better than a corner stone time capsule. The DVD will resurface 100 years from now in the back of a spice market in Marrakech. The future of old time music is assured.

----------


## Jason Kessler

I don't want to spoil the party, but feel I need to speak up.

I'm a documentary filmmaker and, unless you're Ken Burns, it's pretty dang tough to make any sort of living.  No sour grapes here; I've had my films on PBS and the BBC, but the money they pay is drops in a big empty bucket.

If you like Old Time music, why not support it?  Times are tough all around, I know, but buying a DVD for 20 bucks is a good way to support the filmmakers and their efforts to turn more people on to music that has brought you such joy.  Someone above has written that they'd like to see more from these filmmakers, but how likely is that if we here at the Cafe, some of us being the film's most vital constituency, won't buy the DVD?  In fact, the filmmakers may conclude that there's no market or interest in Old Time, due to poor sales.

I'm certainly not accusing anyone of anything devious.  I'm guilty, like everybody else, of copying music or movies for friends, and we all draw the line at different places.  Personally, I like to use my purchasing power as a sign of support for people who are doing things I believe in.  For example, I don't mind buying a used copy of some Harry Potter book, but will always buy a new copy of a much less successful writer who has written a book on a subject dear to my heart.

I don't know, maybe I'm just bummed out these days.  The most recent film is done, and the new one has reared its head, but I just don't know whether I want to go through with it all again.  I'm a little too old to be broke.

OK: lament over.  Now back to our regularly scheduled programming.

----------


## JeffD

> If you like Old Time music, why not support it?  .


I think that most folks who see it will buy it anyway. I don't know if purchase of the video benefits old time music in any direct way however, the guys made a movie about old time music and they are selling it, thats all I know.

But in general, I think if a particular type of dvd appeals to you, you should buy it, and if a lot of people like a certain kind of video, others will be motivated to make more of them.

----------


## fatt-dad

this is a community club about a documentary.  I'd think it good for folks to be exposed to the film.  Don't get the "cheating" aspect, my wife and I have loaned and borrowed books from friends many times over the years only to buy them as gifts later on for others.  It's publicity.  I like the discussion about this video.

Good luck in your film career.

f-d

----------


## Jason Kessler

Didn't mean to imply "cheating," Dad.  Like I said, I do the same as you, making copies of things I like to loan out, or lending books.

This situation is a BIT different, though.  A lot of very interested parties going to some effort to get the film around, when we, the film's target audience, could be showing our support.  And buying the DVD DOES show support for Old Time music; it tells the filmmakers that there's interest in their subject, and may spur them on to do more in that vein.

Many is the time that someone has told me, "Hey, I saw your film and liked it.  In fact, I taped it and am giving it to my friends."  Believe it or not, it's not really the money lost that leaves be a bit crestfallen.  But without factual viewing figures, I can't gauge the level of interest in my subject, and may just move on to another one.

And I, too, like this discussion of the film, and have learned from it, taking away lessons to apply to my own filmmaking.

Thanks for the good wishes re my career.  I think I'm over yesterday's blues and have decided to take on the next film.  Look for it in the frozen foods section of your grocery store.

----------


## fatt-dad

Just for the record, I wouldn't support making copies of such material for the benefit of "sharing."

And, a parting thought:  If I really liked this movie (I kind of didn't really like it that much), I'd would have bought it or used it as a gift idea.  Yeah, I watched it.  Yeah, I love old-time music.  Yeah, I get the vibe of playing it and the fellowship, but. . .  the movie just lacked some of the content I was hoping for.

I've seen documentaries that were so impressive I've told alot of friends about 'em.  This was not one of those documentaries that the average non-musical friend would care about in the least bit (at least my non-musical friends).

Cheers!

f-d

----------


## Jason Kessler

I hear ya, Dad.  I just felt I needed to contribute another perspective on the matter.

Cheers to you to!

----------


## Caleb

Well, my copy of the film seems to have been lost. No big deal. But Steve Cantrell has told me via PM that he's purchasing another copy to start making the rounds (they just sold another copy, Jason --- cha-ching!). We'll see how this round goes.

----------

